# video converter error.



## lem02 (May 13, 2005)

hi guys,

im trying to use total video converter to convert heaps of episodes from .rm files to ipod video. when i try, it the program produces an error. the following.









i have tried other converters and they produce errors also. but without definition. so i am assuming that it is a property of each file. 

any ideas? 

(oh and is this is in the wrong srea sorry. i could not find a software or multimedia section.)

thanks.

Lem02.

EDIT: moved to Multimedia forum


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The error is saying that TotalVideo Converter cannot import your videos because of their format or the way they were encoded. Did you create the videos or download them?

Drag a 'faulty' video into *GSpot* to see it's codec information.


----------



## lem02 (May 13, 2005)

downloaded them.

if this encoder cant convert them is there much chance of any other encoder software being able to?
thanks


----------



## lem02 (May 13, 2005)

downloaded them.

if this encoder cant convert them is there much chance of any other encoder software being able to?
i tried inserting a few into gspot, but only information in the 'container' section came up. does this mean they're buggered?
thanks


----------



## colourain (Aug 10, 2006)

To convert rm to ipod, you can try winavi ipod video converter. It works pretty good for me anyway.


----------

